# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Communauté] Canard PC enquête et vous soumet à la question !

## Casque Noir

On vous en avait parlé dans le numéro 193 et puis... rien. Pas d'enquête lecteurs.
 Mais après quelques efforts surhumains, nous voici enfin en mesure de vous proposer le sondage annoncé. Plus de 60 questions pour tout nous dire sur vous et vos habitudes, ceci dans le but de mieux vous servir et de répondre à vos attentes le plus pertinamment possible.
 Comme d'hab, c'est entièrement anonyme, toutes les questions sont facultatives et, une fois n'est pas coutume, il n'y a rien à gagner. Les boules hein ? Mais si, nous offrirons un jeu Anno 1404 à trois lecteurs tirés au sort parmi ceux ayant renseigné leur adresse e-mail à la fin du questionnaire. Ok, ce ne sera pas totalement anonyme du coup mais bon, un Anno 1404 vaut bien un peu d'intimité volée.
 Voilà, il n'y a plus qu'à !


=> Acceder à l'enquête lecteur Canard PC 2009

Voir la news (2 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Say hello

Ahah.. "erreur vous n'avez pas l'accès".

Edit:
Tiens c'est passé, bizarre.

----------


## Ithilsul

Et on a jusqu'à quand svp ?
C'est qu'il y en a qui bossent...  :^_^:

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Plus que 30 min.

Sinon, je me rend compte que mon propre patron m'effraie à chaque nouveau jeu de mot...

----------


## RenardChenapan

Bouhouhou je n'ai aucun equipement high tech de la liste...
Suis je devenu un vieux con ? ^^

----------


## Voldain

C'est fait.

----------


## Doc TB

Le sondage reste en ligne au moins 2 semaines, voir jusqu'à la fin du mois

----------


## KiwiX

Bon bah, c'est fait.

Sympa, pas prise de tête, rapide à faire.

----------


## Tyler Durden

L'arnaque, j'ai rempli le questionnaire et au moment d'entrer mon adresse email mon petit doigt à glisser du point/suppr à la touche entrée.  ::sad::  Je n'aurai pas était tiré au sort de toute façon. *se rassure comme il peut

----------


## Logan

Done !

Entre parenthèse, super bien codé et présenté ce questionnaire, merci ... Half ?

Et puis çà, j'adore  :;):

----------


## Guest14712

> Et puis çà, j'adore 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/40b...2ad9ac1486.jpg


C'est un piège. Si tu coches oui à la moindre proposition ton questionnaire est envoyé aux services compétents. Et là t'es tiré au sort à tous les coups.  :^_^: 

Bon sinon je l'ai fait. À moi les cadeaux !  :Bave: 

 ::ninja::

----------


## PrinceGITS

> ainsi que quelques composants dédicacés encore fumants


 :Bave: 

Sinon, il y a une petite incohérence.
Pour la 3ème question il y a "News/PQ" et "Papier Culture" ? Le PQ, ce n'est pas le papier culture ?

----------


## PiKseL

A voté  ::happy2::

----------


## Antitan

Ouais j'ai fini, je viens de gagner un CoreI7 920! Ca valait vraiment le coup!! (pas crédible? Moi?).

----------


## Zepolak

Hello, 3 petites suggestions sur le sondage qui dont 2 qui me trotte dans la tête depuis le premier sondage : 
 - soit on connaît CPC depuis le début, soit depuis moins d'un an. Hum, c'est bof pour moi qui le connaît depuis le numéro 80. Et pour plein d'autre sûrement aussi.
 - je ne regarde pas la télé. Pas moins de 5h, je ne la regarde pas du tout. Pas de télé qui m'est inutile, pas de redevance. Et pourtant, y a pas d'option "0 heures"
 - Plutôt qu'Ipod, mettre baladeur numérique ou MP3Man nan ? Ou c'est vraiment la population d'Ipod qui vous intéresse ?

----------


## olih

A voté aussi  ::P: .

----------


## Anonyme7383

Rempli le questionnaire et mis mon adresse mail pour les cadeaux :D

Mais je viens du pays des bières et des frites, donc aucune chance...

----------


## Raphyo

Ai participé, que mes réponses vous aide!

----------


## Krabardaf

à voté aussi (ça commence à faire beacoup en l'espace de quelques jours  ::P:  )
Même remarque pour l'ipod, j'ia mis que j'en avais pas, mais j'ia un bon balladeur à disque dur de 80Go, dont je me sert quotidiennement. Bref, c'est un détail.

----------


## Darkmoon Soleyfir

A voté.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> - je ne regarde pas la télé. Pas moins de 5h, je ne la regarde pas du tout. Pas de télé qui m'est inutile, pas de redevance. Et pourtant, y a pas d'option "0 heures"


Pareil j'ai fourgué la mienne. Mais vu l'absence de 0 heure j'ai répondu avec mes données antérieures (celles qui font que l'an dernière j'ai regardé à la télé très exactement 2 films, ce qui m'a donc coûté 65€ le flim).

----------


## Reizz

Répondu avec une mini tartine dans la boîte de saisie libre à la fin  ::):

----------


## Krabardaf

En même temps, 0 heures c'ets moins que 5heures non ? ^^
 M'enfin, perso, je m'obstine juste à regarder le torchon de france 2 à 20h.

----------


## gros_bidule

Avec CanardPC grand organisateur des erec... Heu éléctions européennes, on aurait un bon taux de participation. Rhalala.

A voté, et attend son joli cadeau, et des bisous aussi.  :B):

----------


## elkoo

> Done !
> 
> Entre parenthèse, super bien codé et présenté ce questionnaire, merci ... Half ?
> 
> Et puis çà, j'adore 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/40b...2ad9ac1486.jpg


Han! C'est TB qui l'a fait... enfin limeSurvey ::P:  

Dans la question 5 "internet et vous" il manque internet+tv. Si si ça existe.

----------


## Reizz

> - je ne regarde pas la télé. Pas moins de 5h, je ne la regarde pas du tout. Pas de télé qui m'est inutile, pas de redevance. Et pourtant, y a pas d'option "0 heures"


Tiens je dois remplir les impôts et n'est pas allumé la télé depuis 1 an. Si je m'en débarrasse mais que j'ai une freebox, je dois payer la redevance ?

---------- Post ajouté à 00h31 ----------




> Dans la question 5 "internet et vous" il manque internet+tv. Si si ça existe.


Et bientôt pour certains téléphone+tv  :;):

----------


## Logan

> Han! C'est TB qui l'a fait... enfin limeSurvey


D'où mon point d'interrogation à la fin  :;): 

Mais donc, Half, il sert à rien ?  ::ninja::

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

J'ai rempli le sondage, clair et rapide, mais certains choix sont trop restrictifs, c'est dommage.

Exemple :
- je connais Canard PC depuis...
Je le connais depuis longtemps, mais en le lisant très occasionnellement, puis paf je me suis abonné. J'ai aps trop su quoi mettre du coup.

- profession.
Bon bah je suis enseignant, et j'ai pas su quoi mettre dans la liste (c'est pas "cadre inférieur" ? Je sais pas).

- les jeux consoles / PC : le temps de jeu et les dépenses.
Faire une moyenne de dépense par mois, c'est pas forcément représentatif.
Perso j'ai acheté 3 jeux depuis novembre 2008 : Forged Alliance, GTA4 et Theme Hospital sur PSP. Ca me fait une moyenne ridicule en terme de dépense de jeu. Pourtant je joue beaucoup à ces jeux...

En tout cas la présentation est super, la petite barre de progression qui va bien aussi. Rarement j'ai vu un sondage aussi accueillant.

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Devoir civique accompli.

----------


## Algent

Hop rempli, ça manque peut être d'une question pour dire que le cpc hardware c'est génial  ::P:  Sans ça perso j'aurai refait les mêmes erreurs en choix de composants

----------


## ShinSH

Rempli, mais bon, de toute façon c'est Casque qui va gagner les lots...  ::):

----------


## Darkath

J'ai qu'un PC portable (enfin j'ai un fixe mais il a 6ans ^^) et le sondage n'a pas prévu cette option  ::cry::

----------


## L'invité

Tout rempli.  :Cigare:

----------


## Super_maçon

/vote

Tout pareil pour la télé, j'en ai point. Du coup j'ai mis sans réponse.

----------


## Narm

Idem, répondu à tout même sur le tipiak...
D'ailleurs dommage qu'il n'y ai pas plus de choix : par exemple, je tipiak des jeux / films qui ont plus de 20 ans et qui ne sont plus disponible dans le commerce ou alors à des prix indécents...
Est-ce que les résultats seront publique, ça doit être intéressant !

----------


## Lapinaute

La question sur le piratage est ambiguë. Pour moi ce n'est et ne sera jamais du piratage. ::(: 

Si je dl un truc le 36 du mois, c'est quelque chose que je ne peux me payer. Je ne citerais pas de licences mais certains prog coutent horriblement chers. Si j'en avais les moyens il va de soi que je me les achèterais.

Qu'on ne me dise pas "bouh le voleur, il vol une ferrari alors qu'il a tout juste de quoi rouler en deuch" si on veut comparer ca tiens plus a la multiplication des pains. Un miracle que nous offrait le net...

Ptin c'est beau ce que je dis  ::'(:

----------


## KiwiX

Par contre, arrêtez de participer au tirage au sort, j'aimerai bien gagner un truc.  ::sad::

----------


## le faucheur

Hop ! Questionnaire rempli.

En espérant que cela fasse avancé Canard PC.

----------


## Cubbe

Pareil tout bien rempli au mieux, certaines ambiguïtés sur les réponses (je connais pas cpc depuis le tout début mais presque de manière occasionnelle, puis abonné, puis occasionnel, bref c'est ni depuis 1 ans ni depuis le début, c'est intermédiaire)

Sinon j'espère que les résultats consolidés vous seront utiles.

----------


## Pimûsu

Y'a pas l'option "je connais CPC d'avant le n°1" ben ouais quoi, y'a des bouts de gens de Joy' dedans que je sache !

Tout répondu sans tabou avec mon p'ti mail pour l'alim grillée dédicacée.

Cela dit, vous avez déjà pensé à faire payer le site mais gratuit aux abonnés d'un an et plus ?  :B): 

Ok je sors... Mais quoi que, c'est ptet pas si con...

ON peut le décliner en 

Une lan sponso CPC tarif réduit aux abonnés ou une soirée sur le même principe...

Ou bien une rubrique "pro" qui serait payante mais avec des services ou des infos/aides carré et poussées...

A quand un CPC Corp ^^ service de soutiens et d'aide aux jeux pour tout public de 7 mois à 777 ans pour voir large.

Non rien c'est la fatigue..

----------


## John Venture

Ce qui aurait été pas mal, ça aurait été de mettre un cran de nuance en plus dans certaines questions car on passe directement de "souvent" à "rarement".

Par exemple à la question "achetez-vous des jeux budget?" moi j'aurai répondu "parfois".

Et puis dans la sélection de la ram il n'y a pas d'option pour 3 go, c'est de la discrimination pure et simple envers les triple channeler. Du coup j'ai mis 4, puisque c'était gratos.

----------


## zabuza

J'ai découvert CanardPc par les serveurs TF2, je fais comment moi pour répondre ;(
Bon j'ai rempli le truc ;p

----------


## tenshu

A voté.

----------


## johnclaude

J'ai répondu que je faisais plein de piratage et j'ai un mec à l'interphone qui dit "police ouvrez la porte", c'est normal?

----------


## titi3

J'ai fais mon devoir chef  :Cigare: 

Mais

"Quel budget consacrez vous en moyenne chaque mois aux jeux" J'ai répondu 0 parce que je n'ai pas les moyens d'en acheter régulièrement. 1 ou 2 par an pas plus  ::(: 

"En plus de votre machine principale, possédez-vous d'autres ordinateurs ?"

J'ai répondu PC de salon mais ce sont deux autres PC "classiques" et non de salon  ::P: 

Sinon je fus honnête vis à vis du piratage des vidéos & musique  ::P: h34r: En revanche pour les logiciels suffit de prendre les équivalents libres; le libre cay le bien  ::wub::  (paie ton troll \o/)

@u staff: au fait j'ai un frère brasseur, faites moi gagner les lots et c'est flot de bière garanti à vie  :B):

----------


## Alkamiga

> Y'a pas l'option "je connais CPC d'avant le n°1" ben ouais quoi, y'a des bouts de gens de Joy' dedans que je sache !


Ouaip, je plussoie pour le manque de nuance dans les réponses, mais bon c'était ptet trop compliqué pour traiter les données après. Paske on doit être plein à vous suivre depuis Joy : j'ai donc répondu "par chance"  :;): 
Pis j'en profite pour dire que j'ai l'impression qu'il est plus facile de trouver le mag aujourd'hui qu'il y a quelques années (vu que j'ai répondu "pas de problème pour trouver le mag" à la question correspondante).
Et pour les professions... ::|: 
Elle est où la case "autre" hein? Bon, je suis comédien (si si); donc je veux mettre artisan libéral à tendance inactive, et je peux pas multichoicer! Ils sont où les écrivains, les artistes...? Tout ça pour entrer les gens dans des cases! Môrovash!
Bon sinon très sympa l'enquête, ça me laisse enfin la chance de gagner par tirage au sort quelque chose! Paske les épreuves de patisserie, ou les quizzs musicaux qui font bObO, c'est pas trop pour moi  ::ninja::

----------


## johnclaude

Y en a un qui va gagner le super clavier bluestark for kid testé par boulon de toute façon pour les cadeaux  ::P:

----------


## gwenladar

Done!

Manque effectivement parfois de nuance dans les reponses, mais je pense que c ets pour qu il y ai des donnees pas trop eparpillees et exploitables.

----------


## Balin

A voté !  ::): 

En espérant moins de 60% d'abstention!

----------


## moimadmax

Voilà c'est fait,  ::):  je l'ai rempli consciencieusement j'ai mis près de 40 Min, c'est pour me rattraper d'avoir raté les élections européenne.

----------


## picha67

A voté :]

----------


## TheToune

Devoir accompli  :;):

----------


## kimoon

à voté  ::): 

Par contre pas le choix du portable en ordi principale.
Pour la RAM 2 ou 4 Go et moi il y en a 3  ::O: 
Pour l'écran idem quand on a un portable pas de réponse possible.

Sinon tout est ok  ::):

----------


## Polow

Dans les systèmes d'exploitation, il n'y a pas Windows Seven. Enfin bon on s'en fout un peu, mais du coup j'ai mis XP et ça fausse le sondage  ::ninja::

----------


## znokiss

Moi non plus j'ai pas de TV.

----------


## Alab

Hop, très chouette questionnaire. J'aimerai bien voir les résultats pour les personnes regardant CPC.com depuis leur lieux de travail. ^^

---------- Post ajouté à 10h36 ----------




> Moi non plus j'ai pas de TV.


Tu préfère te payer une nouvelle dent qu'une télé toi.  ::ninja::

----------


## Zevka

Rempli !

Par contre, pour l'anonymat du bouzin : il aurait suffit d'enregistrer les mails dans une autre base de données, sans aucun lien avec le questionnaire, et tirer au pif dedans. (en n'enregistrant que les mails ayant répondu à toute l'enquête, bien sûr).

----------


## loulou de pomerany

A vo... Répondu. 
Comme beaucoup, pas de télé, connais CPC depuis longtemps mais pas depuis le début, se sens viens car n'ayant aucun des gadgets d'jeune, manque une case pour le super CPC hardware...
Bonne journée à vous les canards.

----------


## rOut

A voté.

Ha non, merde ça c'était ce qu'il fallait faire dimanche dernier.

----------


## olivarius

A voté  :;): 

Pour noter les test de jeux c'est dur : je ne lis que ceux des jeux qui me plaisent donc difficile de dire qu'ils sont tous bons mais ça doit bien être le cas  ::P: 

_Remarque : pas de TV non plus pour moi._

P.S : ce serait GENIAL d'avoir les résultats !

----------


## Carpette@LLN

Et voilà, in the box !

Si avec toutes les bonnes idées que j'ai données je ne suis pas tiré au sort, je ne comprends pas...  ::rolleyes:: 

Et si la Belgique c'est trop loin, je suis prêt à aller jusque Lille. Surtout pour une grosse carte graphique  :;): 

Bon, sérieusement, j'espère que ça aidera.

----------


## Marty

> J'ai qu'un PC portable (enfin j'ai un fixe mais il a 6ans ^^) et le sondage n'a pas prévu cette option


Pareil. Je l'ai mis en note à la fin.
Le sondage manque aussi parfois de nuance mais sinon, c'est du tout bon !  ::):

----------


## Olorin

Pire, moi j'ai que mon eeepc comme machine, et ca c'est encore moins prévu qu'un portable...

----------


## ChartreuseFlamby

Questionnaire terminé.

Je trouve l'idée très bonne d'avoir accès aux archives du mag moyennant finance.

----------


## atrepaul

Il n'y avait aucune question sur la nouvelle formule
:huh:


Par exemple, quand on me demande la note que je donne a la rubrique "News Jeux Video", j'avais plutot envie d'ecrire du texte plutot que de donner une note.
J'aurai ecrit ceci, s'il y avait eu une case de texte a cet endroit :

La nouvelle mise en page des news est plus aérée, mais le probleme c'est que la quantité de texte est en net baisse.
Et ce n'est pas une simple impression due au vide entre les blocs de texte. Il faut beaucoup moins de temps pour lire l'ensemble des news, alors que je lis toujours a la meme vitesse bien sur.



A part ca, le questionnaire est tres bien.

----------


## fishinou

Enlarge your tennis ?

Mais ... Mais ... Ce sont des raquettes de badminton ! Je demande la BAN !

Sinon, a voté !

----------


## gun

C'était quand le début de Canard PC au fait ?

Les archives du mag sur le net ce serait une sorte d'abonnement online à moindre coût ou ça serait de combinaison avec la version moyen-âgeuse en papyrusse ?

----------


## haven

A voté.
Très ambigüe le coup du piratage !!

----------


## Anonyme871

Cay koi Canard Peinard ?  ::sad:: 

Ha ok c'est les jeux....désolé.

----------


## JoKoT3

"cadre inférieur", ca pique un peu quand on coche la case :s

----------


## Anonyme871

> "cadre inférieur", ca pique un peu quand on coche la case :s


Ils ont oublié sous-merde, je suis déçu, je savais pas quoi choisir.  :^_^:

----------


## D-Reaper

1ère question, manque "autre" quand on a découvert CPC a la tv, ca commence bien ^^"

----------


## Jeckhyl

Sinon la question pour le piratage c'est pas "Quelle est votre interprétation de la notion de  piratage" alors pas la peine de faire les mijaurées. Y'a une définition du piratage, qu'elle soit conne ou intelligente, c'est à partir de ça qu'il faut répondre.

----------


## D-Reaper

Manque les serie tv dans la question sur le piratage aussi  ::P:

----------


## hellsing

Et voilà a voté avant le repas.
Il manque certain choix mais cela  a déjà été dit.

Par contre quand on a un serveur on le met ou? J'ai mis pc de salon, mais bon il traine dans un coin et à pas d'écran...

----------


## Davd

A voté.

----------


## Errata

A voté aussi, 
Sur le coup du nombre d'euro par mois dépensé en jeux vidéo, peut être aurait il été pas mal de précisé si l'abo des MMO est inclue ou pas.
Sinon, ya plus qu'a croisé les doigts pour le tirage...

----------


## Shane Fenton

Pour les genres de jeux préférés, j'aurais aimé voir la mention "Autre". En tant que fan des séries _Heroes of Might and Magic_ et _Fantasy Wars/Elven Legacy_, voir la seule case "stratégie temps réel" m'a fait un peu grincer des dents (il est vraie que la stratégie en tour par tour est largement moins représentée, mais quand même).

----------


## Gérard le Canard

Je me suis surement mal exprime a la fin du sondage, mais un acces aux archives et les canard pc de la semaine depuis le site (pas en telechargement, hein), ca serait genial. Et ne me parlez pas de relay, il y a que du hors-serie dessus (en tout cas pour le moment)

----------


## flayos11

Y aura t-il une publication des résultats ou au moins un compte rendu?

----------


## Doc TB

Concernant les manquements à droite à gauche, ce n'est pas bien grave. Le but n'est pas de vous cibler très précisément dans un but marketing, c'est de mieux vous connaitre. Faire quelque chose de trés complet aurait nécessite beaucoup plus de questions et ce n'etait pas non plus l'interet.

Ceci dit, une fois le sondage lancé, on ne peut plus le modifier. Mais n'hésitez pas à nous faire part de vos remarques dans les commentaires demandés à la fin.

Et merci aux 1500 lecteurs qui ont déjà répondus au sondage !  ::):

----------


## TheToune

> Et merci aux 1500 lecteurs qui ont déjà répondus au sondage !


1500  ::O:  ??? WTF !!!

Encore un complot pour que je perde au tirage au sort  ::o:

----------


## psycho_fox

Ca y'est c'est fait !!
J'ai craqué j'ai tout balancé. Mes habitudes alimentaires, la cadence de mon processeur, le poids de ma soeur ...
Je me rend compte que ça fait super longtemps que je lis ce mag !!   ::O: 

(Wa)Bonne continuation au passage !!

----------


## Perlin

Marrant la question sur le piratage, mais vous avez oublié la même avec les achats, car là a part apprendre qu'on est quasiment tous des pirates, vous ne saurez pas (a part pour les jeux où la question existe) la proportion de ceux qui sont en même temps des consommateur légaux, ce qui aurait pu être très intéressant. Et notamment de voir si les lecteurs de cpc piratent plus les autres biens culturel pour se permettre des achat légaux sur les jeux ou si la passion ne joue pas.

----------


## Murne

A voté. Très bien foutu le questionnaire, perso ça m'a pris très peu de temps pour le remplir (5 minutes). C'est une bonne idée ces sondages, ça fait plaisir de voir qu'on s'intéresse aux lecteurs.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> "cadre inférieur", ca pique un peu quand on coche la case :s


Ouais j'avais jamais vu ça dans un questionnaire et je l'avais jamais coché non plus.  :tired:  
On sent que chez CPC on est du coté du grand capital. C'est Boulon qu'à du rédigé le questionnaire c'est pas possible. Sinon ce questionnaire c'est peut être la seule occasion de gagner un concours  ::O:

----------


## Lt Anderson

Çay fay!

----------


## Wobak

A voté  ::):

----------


## Ouaflechien

Ayé j'ai répondu. Mais bon j'ai un peu adapté la réalité, en effet mon ordi principal est un mac mais comme je ne joue pas dessus mais sur un PC qui ne me sert qu'a ça (comme une sorte de console quoi) mais ça ne me semblait pas intéressant de décortiquer la config du Mac alors j'ai fait comme si mon PC était mon ordi principal.

----------


## manulelutin

A voté (hier).
Le plus fou, c'est que j'ai était honnête. Alors que y'a des questions, comme la taille du penis de boulon, ou  les moeurs hardwarophiles dépravés du Doc que j'ai trouvé très limite... 
Heureusement que je connaissais les réponses.

----------


## Taï Lolo

Fait aussi. Pas trop long, ça va.

Mes remarques en vrac : 
* Pour la notation des rubriques, c'est dommage d'avoir regroupé les PQ et les news (c'est comme dans le mag, mais moi j'aime pas dans les 2 cas)
* Comme dit par John Venture, il manque un parfois entre le rarement et le souvent.
* La liste des genres aurait pu être plus représentative (poker  ::XD:: ) /proposer plus d'options (action-aventure, sport...). 
* Il manque un choix "on verra" pour Seven. Je me souviens avoir dit "dans les 6 mois" pour Vista dans un topic et finalement, je suis toujours sous XP Pro.
* On pourrait rajouter les sites d'import dans les sites de vente en ligne de jeux.

J'espère qu'on pourra avoir un aperçu des réponses pour le sujet du piratage.

----------


## Myron

J'ai accompli mon devoir civique de canard moi aussi ^^

----------


## titi3

> Et voilà, in the box !
> 
> Si avec toutes les bonnes idées que j'ai données je ne suis pas tiré au sort, je ne comprends pas...
> 
> Et si la Belgique c'est trop loin, je suis prêt à aller jusque Lille. Surtout pour une grosse carte graphique
> 
> Bon, sérieusement, j'espère que ça aidera.


J'habite à 20 minutes de Lille, on peut faire un deal: une demi cg chacun  ::):

----------


## albany

J'ai fait mon devoir de canard aussi, je voulais juste apporter deux commentaires :
- sur la question du piratage, perso je télécharge que des trucs qui ne sont pas vendus en france et où faire appel à l'import relève du chemin de croix (happy hardcore & co), pour certains produits "culturels" la France est vraiment le tiers-monde. Et si je vais sur http://www.djbluecore.com/downloads.html et que je télécharge, ça rentre dans le "piratage" ?

- quand est ce que canardpc proposera des séances de lynchage de facteur ou des livraisons au format pdf du journal. Me déplaçant souvent, j'ai dû abandonner mon abonnement car mon canard disparaissait trop souvent et puis ça fait vivre les buralistes mais promis je continue d'acheter tout les numéros !

----------


## TehHolyOne

Pareil que FMP, y a vraiment quelques restrictions pas cool  ::(: 

Y en a une un peu tordue, c'est celle sur les téléphones portables. Qu'est ce que je fais moi qui joue régulièrement sur émulateur GBA  ::huh:: 

Y a aussi Win Seven RC1 comme OS (je suis sur le point de migrer).

Mais sinon le questionnaire est sympa  ::):

----------


## ducon

J’ai rempli le quouèchionnaire.
Il manque les jeux de réflexion (démineur, dame de pique, World of Goo) dans la liste des jeux.

----------


## Fracanus

Dragonica n'est pas un MMO à abonnement, stop la main mise de Gala Networks Europe sur le f2p français !!!

Mon PC de jeu est le laptop de ma boite ça c'est pas pris en compte je pense :D

----------


## Duncan le Fremen

Hello tout le monde!

Premier post sur CPC! Cela fait pas mal de temps que je frequente le site et je lis le mag quand il m'en tombe sous la palme.

Pour ce qui est du questionnaire:
 Seven => wait&see  
 deux trois autres question ou la palette de choix était un peu limite : J'ai un mp3 sony 2Go 

Pour le reste :
 Changez rien! C'est parfait, tant dans le fond que dans la forme! ::wub:: 

PS : Et s'il y a des nostalgique de cet excellent mod de bf1942 qu'est Desert Combat ; rejoignez le "Front de Création du Serveur DCCPC"! (C'est tout nouveau, ça viens de sortir)  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Pangloss

> Et merci aux 1500 lecteurs qui ont déjà répondus au sondage !


Ah ah, moi qui espérait dans un coin de mon esprit un tapis de souris ou une merdouille...  ::O:

----------


## Kinski

The job is done :Cigare: 
J'ai bien aimé le "cadre inférieur" vers la fin. ::P:

----------


## Arseur

> Ayé j'ai répondu. Mais bon j'ai un peu adapté la réalité, en effet mon ordi principal est un mac mais comme je ne joue pas dessus mais sur un PC qui ne me sert qu'a ça (comme une sorte de console quoi) mais ça ne me semblait pas intéressant de décortiquer la config du Mac alors j'ai fait comme si mon PC était mon ordi principal.


Pareil, c'est dingue, c'est à croire qu'à CPC ils n'aiment pas trop les macs  :tired:

----------


## Euklif

Done. Et j'ai été franc partout même si bon, on peut pas trop mettre de "détail" (genre 0h pour la télé, pourquoi que je lis pas trop la rubrique untel, contexte piratage, etc...).

Et en causant piratage, j'avoue avoir eu du mal à saisir la porté de ce champs pour la rédaction...

----------


## kassandr3

It's done 

Sur le tipiak il manque évidemment "rho j'me suis dl la nouvelle saison de (inserer le nom de vos séries) parce que la version vf sortira en 2013 sur tf1 voir jamais et que franchement plus belle la vie même en HD ca fait juste rêver ma mère

----------


## Fdshaso

Malgré 1500+ réponses, on garde l'espoir d'obtenir une babiole  ::P: 
C'est toujours mieux que Blizzard qui annonce (en petit à la fin du contrat) la vérification systématique de la mémoire vive chaque fois qu'on lance un de ses jeux ^^

----------


## shinsa

La team CPC va se poser des questions en voyant ma réponse au questionnaire :
- archétype "geek-hardware" dans les premières réponses (toutes les cases hardwares étant cochées), ils vont se jeter sur ma config pc à la fin du questionnaire pour avoir un orgasme cérébral et là : P4+ram 1go + Gf 7600 !  :^_^: 

Au moins, j'aurais fais rire !  :B): 
(bon, à mes dépends vu que j'ai répondu honnètement)


Ps :
J'hésite entre LP mode et LP véto. Je ne sais pas lequel est le pire pour passer à l'acte ! ^^

----------

